# BC drivers license



## jazziyasm (May 10, 2012)

We've been in Vancouver for a few weeks now, and I'm almost ready to brave getting in the drivers seat. As far as I'm aware we go to the correct place (I'll look it up when I get home) take a test and hand my Aussie license over (given that I pass). 

A) can any one tell me if it's a manual or written test

B) is there anywhere we can 'practice' online? - I know back in Australia they have interactive web pages with giveaway questions and the like


Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Providing you meet the driving experience requirement I don't believe there is any test. Read:-
ICBC | Getting a B.C. driver's licence when moving from certain countries


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi jazziyasm. BC finally has reciprocal agreements with several countries and there isn't the need for testing if you have held an Australian DL (not a learner's licence) for 2 years. 

You can make the exchange at one of the Driver Services Centres on the Lower Mainland (many are now combined with ICBC Claim Centre locations).

If you'd like to check out the online test to familiarize yourself with some of the BC driving regulations, it can be found via this link...

ICBC | Online practice knowledge test

There are also manuals, available at any of the DSC locations, that provide all the information you'll need to operate a vehicle in BC. 

Some of the driving schools offer expats a "refresher" program. They'll take you out on the road for a couple of hours and point out the differences in driving regulations.


----------



## jazziyasm (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Auld and Oggy, 
Sigh of relief at no test! I do need to go over the rules, I've gotten used to the driving on the other side of the road, giving way at an intersection confuses the hell out of me, even when I am in a taxi or on a bus! 

Cheers 

Countdown! August 27, 2012


----------



## waz7710 (Jan 5, 2012)

must be quite a thing moving to the other side of the road


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

waz7710 said:


> must be quite a thing moving to the other side of the road


I'm glad you didn't write the "wrong" side of the road. When I go to the UK or NZ I always say in my mind for the first 2-3 days, keep left, keep left. After that it becomes almost second nature.


----------



## waz7710 (Jan 5, 2012)

LOL!!!!! I chose my words Carefully


----------

